# Wie Zeit messen im 0,1 ms Bereich



## maxmax (1 November 2007)

Hallo,
habe folgendes Problem:
An einer Spule mit Anker im Prinzip wie bei einem Relais, siehe
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Relais#Schematischer_Aufbau
Der Hub ist allerdings 10 mm, soll die Anzugszeit und Abfallzeit gemessen werden. Start = Spannung an Spule, Stop der Zeitmessug könnte ich mir über Lichtschranken vorstellen.
Die Uhren hier:
http://www.mks-control.com/timer.html
scheinen nur eine Auflösung von ms zu haben. Kennt hier jemand einen Hersteller der eine Auflösung von 0,1 ms bietet?

Arbeitet jemand von euch bei einem Relais Hersteller, denke das ist da eine standard Messung.


----------



## Ralle (1 November 2007)

Kannst oder darfst du auch selbst was bauen?

http://www.2k-software.de/ingo/ucontroller.html#stopwatch

Ansonsten geht das sicher ganz gut mit fast jedem beliebigen Entwicklungsboard für Mikroprozessoren.

Auch ganz nett: http://www.ioproz.de/


----------



## marlob (1 November 2007)

Was ist denn, wenn du einen Mikrocontroller programmierst. 
Start und Stop auf die Interrupts und das Ergebnis kannst du 
dann auf einem LCD Display ausgeben.
Dann hast du die Aufloesung selber in der Hand.
Mehr Infos dazu bekommst du sicher im Mikrokontroller Forum


----------



## maxmax (2 November 2007)

Hallo,
Danke für die Ideen, selbst bauen darf ich schon. Das Problem könnte die Zeit werden, die Hardware löten - kein Problem aber einen Microcontroler Programmieren ohne Erfahrung problematisch.
Jetzt hab ich erstmal 2 Wo. Urlaub


----------



## marlob (2 November 2007)

maxmax schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich erstmal 2 Wo. Urlaub


2 Wochen Zeit um das Mikrocontroller Tutorial durchzuarbeiten


----------



## Oberchefe (2 November 2007)

http://www.nordson.com/cgi-bin/MsmG..._id=922880&query=optistroke&hiword=optistroke+

Die Kiste bekommt bis zu 4 Ansteuersignale und schaut dann über Lichtleiter auf die Reaktion. Eigentlich für Heißleimpistolen gedacht(um dann die aktuellen Totzeiten kompensieren zu können). Sollte aber genau das sein was Du brauchst. Das Ergebnis kommt per RS232 an Deine Steuerung. Sollten die 4 Kanäle nicht reichen kannst Du bis zu 3 Kisten aneinanderhängen, also insgesamt 12 Kanäle an einem seriellen Eingang Deiner SPS. Da die Lichtleiter temperaturfest sind (~200°) kostet der Spaß allerdings eine Menge. Könnte Dein Budget sprengen.


----------



## zotos (2 November 2007)

marlob schrieb:


> 2 Wochen Zeit um das Mikrocontroller Tutorial durchzuarbeiten



Ja der Tipp zu dem AVR-Tutorial schleiße ich mich an. Es gibt ja auch hier im Forum einige Kollegen die schon mit den AVRs gearbeitet haben.


----------



## Oberchefe (2 November 2007)

ach ja, die Kiste mißt natürlich nicht nur Anzugsverzögerung sondern auch noch die Abfallverzögerung.


----------



## Unreal (28 November 2007)

hmmm...

soll das Ganze für einen Versuch sein oder soll es in einen Prüfstand eingesetzt  werden?

Für nen Versuch hätte ich das Ganze über ne Torschaltung realisiert, und mir die Zeit selber gemacht (NE555) oder ganz einfach Frequenzgenerator und dann einfach nur mit einer Anzeige die Anzahl der Impulse gezählt, die durchgelassen werden, bis der Anker die jeweilige Endposition erreicht. 

Für einen Prüfstand hätte ich nen Laser vorgeschlagen, der dir das Wegsignal über der Zeit liefert, so kannste auch das Prellen des Ankers messen.
z.B. Keyence oder µ-Epsilon


----------

